# The Best wife



## Bullybreed (Jun 25, 2007)

for christ-mas I got my wife a chi hair staitner that she really wanted, so to nite we went to her co workers christ-mas party, shes getting ready doing her hair, all of a sudden she says If you got me a chi i really want it now this hair straitner is killing my hair, she says ill swap you one of your presents for it you can open it tonite, so I say no at first, then she gets all pissy, I say to my self I dont wanna deal with this tonite and say ok, so after she opens hers and gets all happy she hands me these...:eeek: ..:redface: ..:dribble: ..:biggrin: , she can be a handful at times but I gotta give her props for taken good care of me.

1 CAO bratalia
1 padron 1926 80th anniv
1 LFD mysterio
1 Opus FF maduro
1 Zino plat double grande crown series


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Bully... dude... that is just rediculous! DAMN! All that for a hair thingy? Not to mention the QUALITY of smokes there! I mean, DAMN!!! Nice haul and well played sir! 

CD


----------



## Bullybreed (Jun 25, 2007)

Ceedee said:


> Bully... dude... that is just rediculous! DAMN! All that for a hair thingy? Not to mention the QUALITY of smokes there! I mean, DAMN!!! Nice haul and well played sir!
> 
> CD


thank you sir, the chi cost around $120 so it was a even trade, I think i got the better end of the deal though.. , it just surprised the hell outta me that she would think to get these type of smokes. I knew there was some reason I love her so.


----------



## stlcards (Sep 14, 2007)

Very nice. My wife has the Chi thing too, I thought as long as it gets hot your good but no lol.


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

Ohhh man that is sweet!!! A padron 80th to top it off!!!!


----------



## cody5thou (Dec 14, 2007)

She is a keeper Bully, those Padrons look amazing!! I am going to pick mine up on Monday, it is my gift to myself!


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Wow, what a selection!!


----------



## bobaganoosh (Sep 20, 2007)

Fantastic Joe! I think Jen-O-cide just may be a keeper! When my wife and I come down to visit you Houstonites... please make sure Jenn talks to my wife so she can give her proper prospective on cigars... 
Your a lucky guy! Nice haul.


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Your wife has excellent taste in cigars Bully - that selection absolutely ROCKS!


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

I don't know what the hell that 'Chi' thing is :lol: - but I do know that your wife made some very nice selections in her cigar picks! I get cigars from my wife on my birthday and they always seem to be a little bit more special because she took the time and effort to step over into my world (for a bit).
Congratulations Joe!


----------



## chubzerous (Jun 9, 2007)

DAMN! Thos are magic Jeanie in a bottle cigars!


----------



## cdowden3691 (Nov 13, 2007)

Everyone agrees.... *EXCELLENT SELECTION... * She should be applauded... Oh wait, she is being applauded...


----------



## Bullybreed (Jun 25, 2007)

mhlatke said:


> I don't know what the hell that 'Chi' thing is :lol: - but I do know that your wife made some very nice selections in her cigar picks! I get cigars from my wife on my birthday and they always seem to be a little bit more special because she took the time and effort to step over into my world (for a bit).
> Congratulations Joe!


I agree, I think it makes em a little more enjoyable puts a smile on your face the whole time you smoke it, A Chi is a womens hair straitner that doesnt fry there hair(have no idea just what she tells me), if you wanna a happy girl and some respect thats long over due (i think all of us do) get her one and tell her you spent $100 on 3 cigars and she wont care!!..:lol:


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

HOLY $HIT!!!!! I would take her to the SALON for those!! HAHAHAHAHAH VERY NICE SELECTION!!!


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

gifts usually mean they cheated...just kidding. if she wasn't a keeper before she is now. enjoy the padron.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Welll Joe looks like you found out part of what she got you, do you want to know thw rest? You will have to wait LOL don't worry Jen he can't get it out of me


----------



## aljrka (Dec 3, 2007)

Enjoy the Padron 80th because I've enjoyed them myself. One helluva smoke!! Badabingbadaboom


----------



## chrisguinther (Mar 12, 2007)

Very nice score, brother. I hope to see a review of that Padron whenever you decide to smoke it.


----------



## sysrock (May 24, 2007)

Wait until you get the big one, Joe. It's still coming...


----------



## nciovino (Nov 9, 2007)

My girlfriend has a chi too. I think she wants to take me to the shop to pick out what i want for christmas.


----------



## Bullybreed (Jun 25, 2007)

sysrock said:


> Wait until you get the big one, Joe. It's still coming...


I hate it when your wife tells all your friends what you got for christ-mas, thats the only time of year where there more loyal to her than you, hog wash i say!!


----------



## Jonjonmacky (Oct 30, 2007)

I mean not to beat a horse but... wow, that is such an impressive selection from her, you have truely got a winner there who loves you.


----------



## alanf (Jan 12, 2007)

Wow. I think you got the better deal. I didn't even know what a Chi was until the other day. My wife told me she got one for my daughter. She had me going for awhile telling me it was a Chinese fortune telling machine. Oh well.


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

Nice!!


----------



## CubanoLou (Jun 2, 2007)

Very Nice Bully, Enjoy the Padron 80th.


----------



## boomerd35 (Apr 24, 2007)

Nice going Jen! I saw the Chi straightner at TGF the last time I went to get my hair cut. I thought the price was a typo!


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

nice gift there, and here I thought Kaybee was the only one who knew how to buy smokes...


----------



## vegasgirl (Jul 1, 2007)

Bullybreed said:


> I hate it when your wife tells all your friends what you got for christ-mas, thats the only time of year where there more loyal to her than you, hog wash i say!!


Oh, kwitchyerbitchin, Joe! Jen is taking good care of you! Besides, to quote YOU, "She is my soulmate."


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Very nice selection indeed--you need to return fire with something she's been wanting. I'm sure you have something in mind for her. Great Smokes--Not yet tried the Zion's but heard they were great...Let us know!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Very nice!!


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

wow nice present
way to go wife!


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

Oh, you macho guys always pretending you don't like your wives ... you're all just a bunch of softies under that tough-guy exterior. Very nice swap, Joe. (What no pix of the Chi?) BTW, I'm looking forward to meeting Jen after X-Mas.


----------



## Research-Colin-cl (May 17, 2007)

Wow Bully - You make marriage sound pretty nice...


----------



## Bullybreed (Jun 25, 2007)

Research-Colin said:


> Wow Bully - You make marriage sound pretty nice...


Its beyond nice, I know i make it sound like she's so mean and horrible thats because its just the opposite and i like to give here what for...:biggrin:


----------



## JO4WVU (Aug 29, 2007)

I def would wine & dine here the first night I could....


You are a lucky man...


----------



## acharpe (Feb 4, 2007)

Her, you keep.


----------



## JennO'cide (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks!!! glad I did right by you all! 
Looking forward to meeting you too Rhonda - thanks for having my back sister. 

P.S. Baby! I know you can spell better than this! The quick reply has a spell checker too. (Maybe next time you start of the post with a nicer message?) I can monitor you remotely now. haha


----------



## Bullybreed (Jun 25, 2007)

time to find a new forum


----------



## Shelby07 (May 1, 2007)

C'mon Joe - You know we can't keep anything from them. 

Hey Jen - Ya done real good!


----------



## PremiumsOnly (Jul 28, 2007)

Wow, what a gal! I don't know who she got her advice from on those premium smokes, but boy was it good advice! Maybe you could introduce your wife to my wife...


----------



## havanitascigars-cl (Apr 29, 2007)

Hold onto that one. A woman who can pick out cigars... it is bringing a tear to my eye.


----------

